# Problemas de programacion de lcd en flowcode y simulacion en proteus



## vimato (Nov 2, 2011)

amigos necesito ayuda para mostrar un mensaje en el lcd. estoy usando el PIC16F870, el programa lo diseñe en FLOWCODE, lo compilo y lo cargo al micro en proteus y al momento de simularlo no sucede nada, me pueden orientar un poco?    
saludos...........


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2011)

vimato dijo:


> amigos necesito ayuda para mostrar un mensaje en el lcd. estoy usando el PIC16F870, el programa lo diseñe en FLOWCODE, lo compilo y lo cargo al micro en proteus y al momento de simularlo no sucede nada, *me pueden orientar un poco?   *
> saludos...........



Si, siempre y cuando publique el programa que llevas echo.


----------



## vimato (Nov 2, 2011)

ok, aqui lo muestro. anexo imagen del programa en flowcode, imagen del programa en proteus y por ultimo el programa en C y en ASM


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 2, 2011)

realizaste la configuracion del chip con las palabras de configuracion adecuadas?
la velocidad de reloj seleccionada es la correcta en el programa?
regularmente esos son los problemas que se presentan.
por otro lado, si es compatible FC con proteus?


----------



## Saint_ (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola vimato
"craneando..."  


" ¿que nos pasa...?
"cableaste" mal al  LCD....


----------



## vimato (Nov 3, 2011)

muchas gracias amigo, ya lo probé y me funciono a la perfección..........

saludos


----------



## vimato (Nov 12, 2011)

amigos en un tema anterior me ayudaron en la configuración del proteus con un programa simple en el flowcode usando el modulo lcd, ahora lo quiere probar en físico, al momento de probarlo el diseño inicie  la lcd pero todos los caracteres de la pantalla se ponen en negro, ya chequee el contraste y no es esa la falla, sera que me pueden ayudar?


----------



## israeljazzbass (Nov 13, 2011)

bueno donde estaba el error de conexión no puedo abrir el archivo de proteus por que es una version antigua la que tengo


----------



## vimato (Nov 13, 2011)

tenia invertido RS y E, y R/W me faltaba conectarlo a la tierra


----------



## deluxmigue (Nov 13, 2011)

vimato, aun te hace falta unas conexiones en la lcd el pin 1 y 3 van a tierra y el 2 alimentacion


----------



## vimato (Nov 13, 2011)

tienes razón, pero para simularlo en proteus no es obligatorio el uso de estos pines, ya lo probé y corre a la perfección...... de todas maneras muchas gracias por la acotación......


----------



## DANDY (Nov 13, 2011)

bueno y han probado el parsic? es parecido al flowcode pero mas sencillo


----------



## vimato (Nov 13, 2011)

La verdad no, primera ves que lo oigo, ya lo voy a buscar a ver que tal....
Tienes algÚn link donde pueda encontrar informaciÓn de el?........


----------



## DANDY (Nov 14, 2011)

*Bueno este es el link*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/tutorial-programar-pic-minutos-usando-parsic-66025/


----------



## archer1ec (Dic 5, 2011)

vimato dijo:


> amigos en un tema anterior me ayudaron en la configuración del proteus con un programa simple en el flowcode usando el modulo lcd, ahora lo quiere probar en físico, al momento de probarlo el diseño inicie  la lcd pero todos los caracteres de la pantalla se ponen en negro, ya chequee el contraste y no es esa la falla, sera que me pueden ayudar?



hola mira yo e puesto todo cuanto la coneccion, en el puerto b y pongo "Hola Mundo" y solo me salen los caracteres en negro la primera fila es el el mismo problema que el tuyo, dime si lo as podido solucionar porfa gracias


----------



## archer1ec (Dic 12, 2011)

*hola de nuevo *
pregunta a que frecuencia o velosidad tienen que ir los LCD yo sigo teniendo el mismo problema y ya e cambiado 4 lcd solo sale una fila negra y estoi usando un cristal de 40000 y a esa frecuencia 
lo estoy haciendo mal ????? gracias


----------



## jucaceledon (May 3, 2012)

Hola amigos he realizado un programa en flowcode al simularlo en proteus funciona pero al hacerlo fisico no, al medir voltaje en las salidas del pic este marca 2,5V, lo que significa que esta en loop (0m y1), me podrían ayudar, me queda claro que es un problema de programación

Juan Carlos


----------



## elprofetellez (May 3, 2012)

jucaceledon dijo:


> Hola amigos he realizado un programa en flowcode al simularlo en proteus funciona pero al hacerlo fisico no, al medir voltaje en las salidas del pic este marca 2,5V, lo que significa que esta en loop (0m y1), me podrían ayudar, me queda claro que es un problema de programación
> 
> Juan Carlos



¿y tu programa apá?, como te ayudamos???
sube el flowcode y le hechamos un vistazo!


----------



## jucaceledon (May 5, 2012)

Primero pedirles disculpas por que por desconocimiento mio escribí en dos partes de este mismo foro.

Ahora les envío el programa, la filosofía es la siguiente:

1.- Debo setear t° max y mínima con pulsadores que suban y bajen el seteo.
2.- De acuerdo a la temperatura actual debo encender o apagar un calefactor
3.- En manual debo mover un motor derecha o izquierda según requerimiento
4.- En automático mover el motor un par de segundos luego esperar un tiempo y de ahy mover nuevamente el motor pero en sentido contrario

Espero su ayuda

Juan Carlos


----------



## archer1ec (May 6, 2012)

Hola por mitivos de salud deje de lado los pic pero e regresado jajaja sigo con mi problema de el lcd lo he echo en flow code lo he probado en proteus lo conectado como por defecto biene en el flow code y funciona bien en ambos programas pero cuando lo hago fisicamente no me ba, del pic 16f84a que es el que uso si salen los pulsos porque lo leo con una punta logica las señales que salen de proteus en fisico tambien estan estoy usando un lcd de 2x16 que es el 1602q de 14 pines sera que este lcd necesite alguna configuracion, es el segundo que pruevo, de verdad no se que hacer ayudaaaaa gracias:confused :


----------



## elprofetellez (May 6, 2012)

archer1ec dijo:


> Hola por mitivos de salud deje de lado los pic pero e regresado jajaja sigo con mi problema de el lcd lo he echo en flow code lo he probado en proteus lo conectado como por defecto biene en el flow code y funciona bien en ambos programas pero cuando lo hago fisicamente no me ba, del pic 16f84a que es el que uso si salen los pulsos porque lo leo con una punta logica las señales que salen de proteus en fisico tambien estan estoy usando un lcd de 2x16 que es el 1602q de 14 pines sera que este lcd necesite alguna configuracion, es el segundo que pruevo, de verdad no se que hacer ayudaaaaa gracias:confused :



Sube una o varias fotos para ver como conectaste fisicamente, y si se puede el diagrama, hecho a mano, no importa. lo vemos. saludos!


----------



## archer1ec (May 6, 2012)

hola el profe como hago para subir fotos tienes msn


----------



## elprofetellez (May 6, 2012)

archer1ec dijo:


> hola el profe como hago para subir fotos tienes msn



nada de msn, te van a mandar a moderación.

aqui tienes todas las herramientas para ser feliz.


----------



## archer1ec (May 6, 2012)

ya encontre como pasar las fotos espero esto pueda hacer que me ayudes, mira con un lcd grande sale de esa manera y el lcd pequeño es nuevo acabo de sacarlo del empaque ya habia probado antes con otro pequeño y no me funciono pense que estaria malo pero 2 es mucha coinsidencia profe te doi las gracias de ante mano de verdad mil gracias 




















profe mira le puse una R de 3300 omios en el pin 3 del lcd el contraste y sale de esta manera 






profe lo solucione era la Sr. resistencia y los 2 lcd peques me funcionaron gracias por tu preocupacion de verdad gracias


----------



## elprofetellez (May 6, 2012)

que bueno que todo salio bien, felicidades! y a seguir con esto, cada vez mejor!,  saludos!


----------



## archer1ec (May 6, 2012)

profe una pregunta, sabes si con el flowcode se puede hacer encender un led progresibamente y que se apague de la misma manera ?
gracias


----------



## elprofetellez (May 6, 2012)

archer1ec dijo:


> profe una pregunta, sabes si con el flowcode se puede hacer encender un led progresibamente y que se apague de la misma manera ?
> gracias



Utilizas el macro de componente PWM, viene en el apartado de "Mechatronic's" en la barra de componentes.

Saludos!


----------



## archer1ec (May 6, 2012)

seria mucho abuso si me regalas una idea de como hacerlo esque no tengo mucho tiempo en pic casi no se mucho gracias


----------



## NONANO (May 23, 2012)

Disculpa yo tengo el mismo problema, me podrían decir como le hiciste para hacerlo funcionar y que versión del Flowcode utilizas, por favor?


----------



## elprofetellez (May 23, 2012)

archer1ec dijo:


> seria mucho abuso si me regalas una idea de como hacerlo esque no tengo mucho tiempo en pic casi no se mucho gracias



Ahi estan los ejemplos PWM, saludos!


----------



## NONANO (May 23, 2012)

Hola! disculpa me encuentro con el mismo problema que tu solo se ve una fila con rectángulos negros en mi display de 16*2, disculpa me podrías mostrar cual fue tu conexión final, por favor?, es que la hoja que mostraste en papel dibujado a mano no se ve bien. y que resistencia cambiaste? 

De ante mano gracias!


----------



## archer1ec (May 24, 2012)

vale mira uno de los problemas fue que cuando configuras el lcd por ejemplo con el 16f84 en el flowcode pones como biene por defecto 

pic             lcd
b1              d1
b2              d2
y sigue, pero cuando lo hice en fisico los 4 puertos b primeros del pic tube que conectarlos con los 4 ultimos del lcd no se por que pero para llegar a esto se me dañaron 2 lcd te aconsejo que el rs y el activar los coloques en el puesto a  
pic    lcd

B1     D5
B2     D6
B3     D7
B4     D8
A1     RS
A2     ACTIVAR
no olvides de conectar una resistencia de 1 o 2 k en el pin 3 del lcd que es para el screen y el pin 5 a negativo espero te funcione yo de esta manera lo solucione de igual me comentas si te funciono ...



muchas gracias elprofetellez eres el mejor en esto gracias

mi vercion de el flow es el 4


----------



## NONANO (May 24, 2012)

Hola sigo en las mismas solo que ahora ya no se ve la fila negra, disculpa la resistencia de 1 kilo en la terminal 3 del LCD la conectaste a tierra o voltaje? de casualidad no tendrás algún programa que te haya funcionado para probar, porque ya estoy dando por hecho que ya no sirve mi LCD.


----------



## archer1ec (May 25, 2012)

Hola mira la R que ba al pin del croma pudes ponerla de 3k no me recuerdo si esta a negativo o pisitivo pruebala porque en realidad ba es una variable de 10K potenciometro que los extremos de la R van a (+) Y (-) Y el control al lcd, mientras mas positivo mas oscuro pero si no le pones porlomenos 1 a 3K no funciona,he intentado subir el archivo pero no se por que no me deja pero no lo olvides cuando hagas el programa deja la configuracion que tiene por defecto el flowcode esto con respecto a las salidas solo cambia al puerto A el RS Y E y cuando lo llebes a fisico conectas en orden las salidas del pic y en el lcd emoiesa desde el d5 asta el 8 yo use el 16f84a espero te funcione yo tube problemas como tu y dañe 2 lcd pero fue porque le meti corriente por donde no debia, pero si lo as conectado bien y solo tienes problemas en la configuracion de las entradas y salidas no creo que lo allas dañado espero esto te sirba
nota: en el comentario anterior me equiboque es desde el pin RB0 al D5 y seguido


----------



## elprofetellez (May 25, 2012)

NONANO dijo:


> Hola sigo en las mismas solo que ahora ya no se ve la fila negra, disculpa la resistencia de 1 kilo en la terminal 3 del LCD la conectaste a tierra o voltaje? de casualidad no tendrás algún programa que te haya funcionado para probar, porque ya estoy dando por hecho que ya no sirve mi LCD.



hola, buen día.  nos podrías subir tu programa en flowcode para terminar con tus problemas?, es necesario hecharle un ojo, asi dejamos de divagar.
saludos!


----------



## NONANO (May 25, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> hola, buen día.  nos podrías subir tu programa en flowcode para terminar con tus problemas?, es necesario hecharle un ojo, asi dejamos de divagar.
> saludos!



Este es mi programa solo debe decir prueba de LCD, también estoy ocupando el pic 16f84a y utilizo un cristal de 4 mhz.

http://www.4shared.com/file/fLJkVBwM/Flowcode1.html

De ante mano gracias!



Por fin después de tanto lo logre ya funciona. 

Gracias archer1ec y elprofetellez ya logre mostrar un texto.

aunque si dañe un LCD pero acabo de comprar otro y ya logre ver mi texto en el LCD.


----------



## elprofetellez (May 25, 2012)

NONANO dijo:


> Este es mi programa solo debe decir prueba de LCD, también estoy ocupando el pic 16f84a y utilizo un cristal de 4 mhz.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/fLJkVBwM/Flowcode1.html
> 
> ...



Pruebalo ahora. y checa la palabra de configuración.


----------



## NONANO (May 25, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> Pruebalo ahora. y checa la palabra de configuración.



Gracias elprofetellez, ya me salio. muchas gracias!


----------



## talquino2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola, estoy tratando de hacer funcionar un lcd con un pic 16f877a, ya me han dado algunas ideas, las he cumpolido todoas y aun no puedo ver los caracteres en el lcd, adjunto archivos y fotos  para ver si me pueden ayudar

Agradecere a aquellos que ya han visto este comentario antes pero estoy desesperado

Javier


----------



## jucaceledon (Mar 13, 2013)

hola amigos una consulta, 

No he podido hacer que aparezca en lcd la fecha y hora

quien me puede ayudar


juan carlos


----------



## jucaceledon (Mar 21, 2013)

elprofetellez dijo:


> Ahi estan los ejemplos PWM, saludos!


Estuve viendo el archivo, pero me asalto la duda de como alimento el led, podria Ud, orientarme un poco mas

como aplico el valor de dutycicle a una  salida del pic

Agradecido

JUan Carlos


----------



## elprofetellez (Mar 21, 2013)

El Led lo conectas a la patilla del PIC marcada como CCP1, se conecta normal (resistor limitador en serie con el LED y su catodo a tierra.

Saludos!


----------



## jucaceledon (Abr 8, 2013)

elprofetellez dijo:


> El Led lo conectas a la patilla del PIC marcada como CCP1, se conecta normal (resistor limitador en serie con el LED y su catodo a tierra.
> 
> Saludos!



realice un ejemplo, conectando ul led en ccp1, este se senciende al maximo y se apaga al minimo, me imagino que algo falta por que deberia irse apagandose de apoco (intensidad luminosa), la idea es que sin tener la entrada analogica, haga el efecto, estoy realizando un juego de luces con rgb

adjunto archivo de lo que llevo, las rutinas de encendido y apagado de forma instantanea no es porblema, el problema lo tengo en paulatinamente, se deben encender los 7 led en forma secuencial y en forma instantene, pero de intensidad progresiva

Dejo enclavado el programa para probar el encendido del led verde

Juan carlos


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 8, 2013)

y cuánto vale "x"??

eso no está. al igual que la configuración. no está.


----------



## jucaceledon (Abr 8, 2013)

elprofetellez dijo:


> y cuánto vale "x"??
> 
> eso no está. al igual que la configuración. no está.



Solucione el problema de x, no me queda claro el tema de la configuracion, segui los ejemplos que estan en la web, asi como que conectarar a ccp1 y ccp2 los led, pero aun asi no me prenden, me puede ayudar porfavor

Juan Carlos


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 9, 2013)

La variable X debe ir cambiando su valor en el tiempo, desde 0 a 255 para que esto haga variar el ancho del pulso y por lo tanto tu led encendera poco a poco, de acuerdo a la variacion del valor de tu X.

Saludos!


----------



## Jordano (Jun 4, 2020)

Si alguien me ayuda agradecido, muy similar es mi problema realizo programa en flowcode8 en el que con su pantalla LCD y las entradas y salidas me funciona bien, quiero probarlo en proteus género el.hex y cuando lo voy a simular en proteus no me aparece nada en pantalla pero el programa está bien la configuración del hardware está bien no se que estará pasando. Ambos le coloqué un pic 16f876 con un oscilador de 20 Mhz


----------

